# CVA Wolf?



## bevills1 (Jul 30, 2016)

Any users of and opinions on the CVA Wolf?  I saw a blue version for $167 and a stainless with scope for $247 at Walmart.  They look pretty good to me, and the only thing I see that may concern some is the 24" barrel.  Almost looks and sounds too good to be true.  Are there drawbacks to this gin of which I'm unaware?


----------



## muzzy17is (Jul 30, 2016)

I own a blue/black Wolf and have a couple of friends that own them to. Great guns; very accurate and easy to clean. I would recommend this gun to anybody!


----------



## futbolwest (Jul 30, 2016)

*CVA Wolf*

X2
I bought a used one in 2013 and killed the biggest deer I have ever killed with it. Mine is older without the QRBP but still easy to clean. 
Walmart puts these guns on clearance in late Jan or Feb but of course that would mean missing this primitive weapons season.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 31, 2016)

Great gun at any cost, but the best bargain at those prices.  Mine will shoot around 1" at 100.


----------



## bevills1 (Jul 31, 2016)

The only concern I have about the gun is the swivel studs molded into the stock.  A friend has a Remington 770 that has swivel studs molded into the stock and had the front swivel stud break.  Has anybody seen this problem with these type swivel studs?  I did some searching, and it seems all CVAs with synthetic stock have the same type swivel studs.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 31, 2016)

The gun is worth twice the money asked.  If the swivel stud breaks out use a loop around the barrel shotgun sling there is no effect on operation or accuracy.  This is a great gun for the common man.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Aug 1, 2016)

Twice the money is right! That is one fine weapon indeed.


----------



## ALB (Aug 1, 2016)

Awesome gun. I've hunted with my $99 blue one for several years. Shoots great. I put a cheap 3x9 scope on mine and zero it at 100 yds. Mine is the old style that needs a socket wrench to take out the breach. But Its still awesome.


----------



## UpstateFishing (Aug 1, 2016)

And if anything ever breaks, just send it to them in Lawrenceville and they'll do you right!


----------



## JoPa (Aug 1, 2016)

I love mine.  Check out online at budsgunshop, they usually have good price.  I put a 3x9 on it and it shoots great.  3 pellets of 777 and a 245grn powerbelt, 1" groups at 100 yds.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 1, 2016)

I have an older Optima but have never heard anything bad about the Wolf. I would jump on it if I wanted one.


----------



## bevills1 (Aug 1, 2016)

Just found some users in online reviews say they have difficulty removing the spent primer after firing.  Any users here have this problem?


----------



## Bowyer29 (Aug 1, 2016)

Never have trouble removing the Federal 209


----------



## JoPa (Aug 1, 2016)

bevills1 said:


> Just found some users in online reviews say they have difficulty removing the spent primer after firing.  Any users here have this problem?



Never had a problem.  It "breaks" in half and you can just pluck it out with a fingernail.


----------



## bevills1 (Aug 1, 2016)

Has anyone used Balckhorn 209 in the Wolf?  I was told it's not recommended with stock breach plug, but a replacement breach plug for Blackhorn 209 can be purchased.  Blackhorn 209 is the cleanest propellant for muzzle loaders I've heard of and doesn't require cleaning shortly after firing like Pyrodex, Triple 7, etc. do.

I was considering the Traditions Buckstalker Black/Cerokote as an alternative because it allows use of loose powder or pelletized powder without having to get an extra breech plug, and it has dual safety system versus no safety on the Wolf.  The reservation I have on this gun is the Cerakote finish, especially how durable Cerakote is.  Any body here have experience with Cerakote finish on a gun or know anything about its durability?


----------



## bevills1 (Aug 2, 2016)

I finally found a very good answer to the Cerakote question in above reply #15, and there's a link to the answer in reply #8 at http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=842573.  Just thought I'd share the info here in case some on this forum have questions regarding the Cerakote finish.


----------



## bevills1 (Aug 4, 2016)

FYI there's a great deal on a Traditions Pursuit in nickel finish on clearance for $199 at the McDonough Dick's if anybody is interested in a nickel finish muzzle loader.  Lowest price I've seen on a Traditions Pursuit elsewhere is $299!  I'd have gotten it for myself if it had the Cerakote finish.


----------



## Possum (Aug 11, 2016)

Used to have a cva wolf years ago and sold it to a buddy so I could get a new Traditions Pursuit. I haven't liked the pursuit from day one but now can't get the breach plug out without beating it to death or pair of channel locks. Ordered another CVA wolf this morning. Cva wolf used to have one piece ram rod, looks like still does from picture. All traditions have the ramrod you have to screw end peice around which is really annoying.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 18, 2016)

I have had my wolf for about 3 years. Great gun. Two 777 pellets, a hornady 240gr xtp and a 777 primer= cloverleaf at 100yds. 

Only suggestion is to obviously clean it very well after firing it(blackhorn 209 isn't as corrosive from what I hear). Other than that... mine gets beat to death in the field and still puts deer on the ground.


----------



## bevills1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Possum said:


> Used to have a cva wolf years ago and sold it to a buddy so I could get a new Traditions Pursuit. I haven't liked the pursuit from day one but now can't get the breach plug out without beating it to death or pair of channel locks. Ordered another CVA wolf this morning. Cva wolf used to have one piece ram rod, looks like still does from picture. All traditions have the ramrod you have to screw end peice around which is really annoying.


There's a special grease made to put on breech plug threads after cleaning to make it easier to remove after firing.  Thompson Center makes one called Gorilla grease, and others probably make similar products.  Were you using such a grease with the Traditions?  Problems like those described are likely with any muzzle loader if one of these products isn't used.


----------



## Possum (Aug 21, 2016)

Yes I always used grease on breech plug. Problem was metal swelling and some warping. And a poor design made removal difficult. Sighted in my new wolf yesterday and love it!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 21, 2016)

Possum said:


> Sighted in my new wolf yesterday and love it!






I too always keep a light coat of grease on the breech plug threads. I just use a general purpose grease... couldn't even tell you what it is off the top of my head.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Aug 22, 2016)

I've got the BPI version...great gun


----------



## fountain (Aug 24, 2016)

Where is a good place to order a wolf from?  My dad thinks he may want a muzzlelaoder and this sounds like a nice cost efficient deal.  I have an accura v2 and I like it so far.  The wolf sounds good from what I've read


----------



## Deernut3 (Aug 24, 2016)

fountain said:


> Where is a good place to order a wolf from?  My dad thinks he may want a muzzlelaoder and this sounds like a nice cost efficient deal.  I have an accura v2 and I like it so far.  The wolf sounds good from what I've read



https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/2084_803_1783/Black+Powder+Rifles/


----------



## WNewman (Sep 5, 2016)

bevills1 said:


> Just found some users in online reviews say they have difficulty removing the spent primer after firing.  Any users here have this problem?



Never had a problem with that.   I could see it happening if the user never cleans out the primer hole in the breech plug and there is build up of the blow by or if they left the primer in for several days before cleaning.

As well, I wonder if they might have over shimmed the firing pin bushing trying to completely stop the blow by and are crushing the primer too deep in the breech plug.

I over shimmed mine at one point and it resulted in the gun not allowing me to cock it completely (luckily I tried it before the deer showed up).  

I've also heard over shimming can result in the gun going off if the breech is slammed shut trying to close it and it crushes the primer but never had that happen myself.  I always gently close mine.

I love my Wolf.  I've killed one deer with it, my very first, hope to add one (or two) to the total this year.


----------



## the Lackster (Sep 6, 2016)

Cva wolf with 209 breech plug. 300grain hornady sst, 95 gr black horn powder, cci primer. I know I'm not the best shot but I am very impressed with mine. This is a 100 yard group.


----------



## Headsortails (Oct 4, 2016)

fountain said:


> Where is a good place to order a wolf from?  My dad thinks he may want a muzzlelaoder and this sounds like a nice cost efficient deal.  I have an accura v2 and I like it so far.  The wolf sounds good from what I've read



Walmart usually has them.


----------



## TriggerHappyJake (Oct 7, 2016)

I got a blued, camo stock wolf and I have no complaints. A breeze to clean, accurate, handy, just an all around great gun.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 10, 2016)

One of my buddies has one that he's killed a pile of deer with. Never heard him complain about it.


----------



## mmcneil (Oct 11, 2016)

I bought a wolf magnum at a yard sale 5 years ago for $20.  Best 20 I ever spent.  I had to order a new 209 breech plug for it. Shoots like a champ.


----------



## flatheadpatrol (Oct 17, 2016)

UpstateFishing said:


> And if anything ever breaks, just send it to them in Lawrenceville and they'll do you right!


 
Very good customer service at CVA. I can attest.


----------

